# IMPORTANT Question To Those Who Have Recovered:



## Acoustics (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey guys, so I have been feeling AMAZING the past couple days with school starting and what not, but today 7th period I had anatomy (I want to be a PA). My teacher gets completely off topic and starts to speak about how we could all be considered bacteria, how we are not one soul being but a bunch of working parts, for all we know we are bacteria in a fish bowl of an even bigger universe, yadda yadda and OF COURSE I panic. This sends me spiraling far into a DP episode for the rest of the day until now. Now, I've had some set backs, and I know they happen but this was as if I was set back in DP to even worse than when I started. And let me tell you, it feels as though I have no hope for a normal life. I know it's just the DP talking but I'm worried that when I do finally recover completely, what if somebody says something philosophical, will I just spiral back into DP? Ugh. So, two quesions: When you recover do you still panic at weird thoughts? And the most important question: Will I be able to get back into the feeling I was in not hours ago? Or will I have to wait ANOTHER 4 months of hard recovery to feel that good again?

PLEASE HELP AND ANSWER MY QUESTIONS!

Also, I'll update you on how I feel tomorrow and tell you if I feel the way I did before the panic attack, just to give you guys an idea of how quickly you can start to regain yourself after a setback.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Acoustics said:


> Hey guys, so I have been feeling AMAZING the past couple days with school starting and what not, but today 7th period I had anatomy (I want to be a PA). My teacher gets completely off topic and starts to speak about how we could all be considered bacteria, how we are not one soul being but a bunch of working parts, for all we know we are bacteria in a fish bowl of an even bigger universe, yadda yadda and OF COURSE I panic. This sends me spiraling far into a DP episode for the rest of the day until now. Now, I've had some set backs, and I know they happen but this was as if I was set back in DP to even worse than when I started. And let me tell you, it feels as though I have no hope for a normal life. I know it's just the DP talking but I'm worried that when I do finally recover completely, what if somebody says something philosophical, will I just spiral back into DP? Ugh. So, two quesions: When you recover do you still panic at weird thoughts? And the most important question: Will I be able to get back into the feeling I was in not hours ago? Or will I have to wait ANOTHER 4 months of hard recovery to feel that good again?
> 
> PLEASE HELP AND ANSWER MY QUESTIONS!
> 
> Also, I'll update you on how I feel tomorrow and tell you if I feel the way I did before the panic attack, just to give you guys an idea of how quickly you can start to regain yourself after a setback.


U can even have DP and not panic with weird thoughts. DP and philosophical thinking are not that linked. I think you have to acknowledge the world is pretty chaotic. There are all sorts of crazy ideas about existence and being. You're probably gonna have weird thoughts sometimes, and random people (like your teacher) are gonna sputter out their random views on the universe. If these conversation throw you back into a DP state, then you were never really recovered in the first place. However, sounds like you had made progress. Maybe you'll start to feel better again soon. Just keep moving forward.


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

i think u still had dp cuz that effected u so much


----------



## Acoustics (Jun 5, 2011)

The good news is I felt a lot better today, even though my anxious philosophical thoughts were still a bit high. But the greatest thing happened on the Bus ride home.. I'm pretty sure I repersonalized up to at least 90% normal, and it felt amazing. Of course I got scared that it would go away and that's probably why it did.. hahah but at least I know that the panic attack didn't seem to damage me too much!


----------

